# Looking for a good holster for a P220 Elite 10mm



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys, looking for a good belt-loop holster for P220 Elite 10mm, with 5 inch barrel and ain’t having good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Hmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Try Galco.


----------

